# A trip to the garden centre...



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

So i went to get some crickets for my Ts and slings earlier at the local garden centre near me, had a little look at what inverts they had for sale. They had a couple of emperor scorpions and a few Ts in their burrows - which i could only make out to be some B.vagans

Kept looking then behind a few of the faunariums there was an A.Avicularia which i just decided to take home! It's only 3 inches cute lil guy! 

They didn't have a clue about spiders, so i boxed it up myself and they didnt know the price because there was no label for it. I told them it was a chilean rose which was the cheapest spider:devil:

hahaa paid £20 which seems about right! made it up a lil enclosure when i got home!

oh and it must of moulted recently so i took its moult home too! 

will post better pics soon!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hahaha....
exploiting their knowledge, well lack of it.
well done on that one mate 
shame all the shops round me know their stuff :L
where abouts are you located?
if you're near kent, how much were the emps?


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

i live in Chessington about an hour away from tunbridge wells ends (my nan and grandad live in southborough) ........ i think the scorps were about 20 quid, they were juvie sub adults i reckon....


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Lukeyk said:


> They didn't have a clue about spiders, so i boxed it up myself and they didnt know the price because there was no label for it. I told them it was a chilean rose which was the cheapest spider:devil:


so instead of educating them you decieded to be dishonest in order to get yourself a cheap spider. 
And now when they get more avics they will sell them on as roseas, and most probably the idiots that buy them will come here and ask why they are not acting like roseas in their rosea set up, or ask why their rosea died in their rosea set up, not knowing that they had and avic.

way to go batman!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> i live in Chessington about an hour away from tunbridge wells ends (my nan and grandad live in southborough) ........ i think the scorps were about 20 quid, they were juvie sub adults i reckon....


20 quid for an emperor :O
they don't know an awful lot lol


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> so instead of educating them you decieded to be dishonest in order to get yourself a cheap spider.
> And now when they get more avics they will sell them on as roseas, and most probably the idiots that buy them will come here and ask why they are not acting like roseas in their rosea set up, or ask why their rosea died in their rosea set up, not knowing that they had and avic.
> 
> way to go batman!



cheers robin! maybe they shouldnt stock spiders if the dont know F/a about them....


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Lukeyk said:


> cheers robin! maybe they shouldnt stock spiders if the dont know F/a about them....


ah that makes stealing all ok then:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> ah that makes stealing all ok then:whistling2:


it wasn't stealing. he paid for the ''chile rose'' which later turned out to be an avic, right luke?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> 20 quid for an emperor :O
> they don't know an awful lot lol


thats right they can't know jack if they sell them for 20 quid:roll:. 











Are you thick?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> thats right they can't know jack if they sell them for 20 quid:roll:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't get it...
can you just never reply to my stuff..
i don't like you and i don't care whether you like me or not..


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> it wasn't stealing. he paid for the ''chile rose'' which later turned out to be an avic, right luke?


 no he told them it was an avic in order to get it cheaper which in effect is a form of stealing, makeing him a thief.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends how much your fussed about others really, there's always the chance the staff member that served you will have to put the difference back in the till, that would not bovver me much being a bit of arse but it may worry others.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't get it...
> can you just never reply to my stuff..
> i don't like you and i don't care whether you like me or not..


there is nothing to get I never told a joke I asked a question.


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> thats right they can't know jack if they sell them for 20 quid:roll:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> Obviously.


i really don't get it though..
you can get adult emperors for a tenner in a lot of places, 15 at the most i've seen.. no wait it was £16


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> there is nothing to get I never told a joke I asked a question.


to answer your question..
no, i am not ''thick''


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Why not just say it was an avic and worth 20 quid as the price is about right. I got one for £15 last week, same size. BP is dead right, telling them it was a rosea? Not really how adults are supposed to go about things but hey, there's always the wideboy out there


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Why not just say it was an avic and worth 20 quid as the price is about right. I got one for £15 last week, same size. BP is dead right, telling them it was a rosea? Not really how adults are supposed to go about things but hey, there's always the wideboy out there


i partially agree with both sides.
yes he should have been honest and said this isn't worth 20 quid. also, i agree with luke.. if they don't know how to box 'em up and tell what the difference is, they should NOT stock inverts


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> to answer your question..
> no, i am not ''thick''


ah ok so why do you act it?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> if they don't know how to box 'em up and tell what the difference is, they should NOT stock inverts


Maybe but if people are buying something they will keep restocking it anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

and yeah, tom - Bald poodle is a stuck up Reprobate with nothing better to do then start arguements and think he knows best. Sorry SPIDER MAN i'm sure if theres other forums you can be a prick on


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

oh and btw, there wasnt a price for an avic there only chilean rose or cobalt blue....


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Lukeyk said:


> and yeah, tom - Bald poodle is a stuck up Reprobate with nothing better to do then start arguements and think he knows best. Sorry SPIDER MAN i'm sure if theres other forums you can be a prick on


 hail to the theif
YouTube - ‪Madness - In The Middle Of The Night‬‏


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> Maybe but if people are buying something they will keep restocking it anyway :whistling2:


 Unlike some I totally understand and agree with this.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I can see both your points but BP is wrong.
If the garden centre doesnt know EXACTLY what its selling, they'r not doing their job & should be closed down.
& Lukey, have you tried blocking BP?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> Unlike some I totally understand and agree with this.


yeah but if they can't box them up to be sold then how will people buy them if they aren't all willing to catch them their self


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> hail to the theif
> YouTube - ‪Madness - In The Middle Of The Night‬‏



Hail to the theif indeed


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> have you tried blocking BP?
> [/COLOR]


what does blocking people do to them then?
i might consider bocking him


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spidersnake said:


> I can see both your points but BP is wrong.
> If the garden centre doesnt know EXACTLY what its selling, they'r not doing their job & should be closed down.
> & Lukey, have you tried blocking BP?


your not very right but Im not wrong he still stole.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

spidersnake said:


> I can see both your points but BP is wrong.
> If the garden centre doesnt know EXACTLY what its selling, they'r not doing their job & should be closed down.
> & Lukey, have you tried blocking BP?


Surely the staff that do not know what their doing should be educated or replaced, is not closing down a yet another UK business because there not to good at pet trade spider identification a bit Adolf Hitler?.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> and yeah, tom - Bald poodle is a stuck up Reprobate with nothing better to do then start arguements and think he knows best. Sorry SPIDER MAN i'm sure if theres other forums you can be a prick on


Because he's willing to show some morality that makes him a pr*ck? I reckon if you took the time to read his posts then you'd find he's probably forgotten more than most of us will ever know. He clearly doesn't help in the demise of a pretty hardy spider one week then replace it the next and at the same time leave the know nothing shop staff thinking they had a blue Rosea. You were wrong in what you did. Yeah it's great getting one over on a shop, fantastic but the price it'll potentially cost in the long run really wasn't worth it.

You act like they're just disposable pets, couple of quid here and there, what does it matter if you poke them to death, can always just get another one next week...... You can protest this but it's certainly how you come across and I can see why that gets up some peoples noses


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> what does blocking people do to them then?
> i might consider bocking him


hense why I asked if you were thick. lol
blocking me does nothing to me but you can no longer see my posts anymore.
so block away.:mf_dribble:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> your right but Im not wrong he still stole.


get over yourself..
he didn't steal, he paid for the spider.. albeit the wrong spider, but they sold him the spider as an avic. yes he said it was an avic, but they accepted this and sold him an avic


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spidersnake said:


> I can see both your points but BP is wrong.
> If the garden centre doesnt know EXACTLY what its selling, they'r not doing their job & should be closed down.
> & Lukey, have you tried blocking BP?


Not really, maybe on the theft thing, but his first post was right. He shouldn't be dishonest and lie to them. Although they should already know, instead of helping them out, he lied. He would have got the spider for the same price anyway...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> hense why I asked if you were thick. lol
> blocking me does nothing to me but you can no longer see my posts anymore.
> so block away.:mf_dribble:


where would the fun in that be?
i love looking at your dumbass posts


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Not really, maybe on the theft thing, but his first post was right. He shouldn't be dishonest and lie to them. Although they should already know, instead of helping them out, he lied. He would have got the spider for the same price anyway...


good point bam..
this came up at the start..
yes luke should have educated them about it, i'm sure they would have given him some discount


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> good point bam..
> this came up at the start..
> yes luke should have educated them about it, i'm sure they would have given him some discount


Even if they didn't, why would he lie... I just don't understand?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> where would the fun in that be?
> i love looking at your dumbass posts


so I have noticed by all the likes you have given them......dumbass!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

kris74 said:


> Because he's willing to show some morality that makes him a pr*ck? I reckon if you took the time to read his posts then you'd find he's probably forgotten more than most of us will ever know. He clearly doesn't help in the demise of a pretty hardy spider one week then replace it the next and at the same time leave the know nothing shop staff thinking they had a blue Rosea. You were wrong in what you did. Yeah it's great getting one over on a shop, fantastic but the price it'll potentially cost in the long run really wasn't worth it.
> 
> You act like they're just disposable pets, couple of quid here and there, what does it matter if you poke them to death, can always just get another one next week...... You can protest this but it's certainly how you come across and I can see why that gets up some peoples noses



oh btw it never actually died. i just said that...


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> oh btw it never actually died. i just said that...


So who's the attention seeking pr*ck then? How old are you, seems you just lie for the fun of things. Mate you need to get a grip


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

jerry
jerry
jerry
jerry
lmao


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lukeyk said:


> oh btw it never actually died. i just said that...


Why would you just say it died? 

I'm even more confused now! 

Randomly lying to a shop to get a spider for the same price, saying a spider died when it didn't...


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Why would you just say it died?
> 
> I'm even more confused now!
> 
> Randomly lying to a shop to get a spider for the same price, saying a spider died when it didn't...



i just love lying


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

kris74 said:


> So who's the attention seeking pr*ck then? How old are you, seems you just lie for the fun of things. Mate you need to get a grip


i just love winding people up on here because its SO easy!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Lukeyk said:


> i just love lying


Is that the truth??.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> Not really, maybe on the theft thing, but his first post was right. He shouldn't be dishonest and lie to them. Although they should already know, instead of helping them out, he lied. He would have got the spider for the same price anyway...


from his own words-


> They didn't have a clue about spiders, so i boxed it up myself and they didnt know the price because there was no label for it. I told them it was a chilean rose which was the cheapest spider


which means he purchesed it through dishonest means which can be classed as a form of stealing. 
You go to a supermarket and exchange the baked bean label of a cheaper can of beans to a can of expensive beans and get caught I bet you get charged with stealing. Well this is the same thing......but not beans lol.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> so I have noticed by all the likes you have given them......dumbass!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


all 500 and something..
deal with it.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Lukeyk said:


> i just love winding people up on here because its SO easy!


I reiterate, you need to get a grip.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Lukeyk said:


> i just love winding people up on here because its SO easy!


then thats a big fat freddy fail then, because you seem more wound up than anyone here.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> all 500 and something..
> deal with it.


eh???


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> eh???


500 and something likes  that's why i've been liking your posts.. just to show i'm easily pleased.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lukeyk said:


> i just love winding people up on here because its SO easy!


But why? We're a nice section, we get on most of the time... Go wind up the off topic or something.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> But why? We're a nice section, we get on most of the time... Go wind up the off topic or something.


but we are the off topic too lol


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> But why? We're a nice section, we get on most of the time... Go wind up the off topic or something.


Because he's a..

YouTube - ‪Henry Rollins‬‏


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> You go to a supermarket and exchange the baked bean label of a cheaper can of beans to a can of expensive beans and get caught I bet you get charged with stealing beans lol.


I'm really gonna have to stop doing this.
-P


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> 500 and something likes  that's why i've been liking your posts.. just to show i'm easily pleased.


 so you hate me but like my posts because they please you?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul c 1 said:


> I'm really gonna have to stop doing this.
> -P


 lol:lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> so you hate me but like my posts because they please you?


Sounds like some kind of BDSM bromance type thing.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder how long until this gets locked. :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I wonder how long until this gets locked. :whistling2:


5 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> Sounds like some kind of BDSM bromance type thing.


 Oh no hes not the gimp out of pulp fiction is he?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> 5 to 20 minutes.


 quicker if we post nuddey pics.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Oh no hes not the gimp out of pulp fiction is he?


You have been looking at my filcker again BP?.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> You have been looking at my filcker again BP?.


 I confess


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> quicker if we post nuddey pics.


Ok.

(.)(.)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Ok.
> 
> (.)(.)


Are you actually a girl, or are those moobs I spot there?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> from his own words-
> 
> 
> 
> You go to a supermarket and exchange the baked bean label of a cheaper can of beans to a can of expensive beans and get caught I bet you get charged with stealing. Well this is the same thing......but not beans lol.


actually.. this is a very good explanation of it.
for once, i agree with you BP.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Are you actually a girl, or are those moobs I spot there?



Could be either I have poor ascii skills :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Could be either I have poor ascii skills :blush:


you can get cream for those.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> you can get cream for those.


What moob enlarging cream I may never need to leave the house again :gasp:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

BP, I respect that you have probably forgotten more about spiders than most of us will ever know. & I agree we are both right about the shop.
Lukey, I would have done the same thing in the garden centre because they didnt know what they are doing. But winding people up so they will have a go at you is a bit strange to me.
Vivalabam, you are perfectly right in a perfect world. Its only, this isnt a perfect world. Everyone likes something for nothing......


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

BP is like the W.A.Y of spiders but with less hair I think.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spidersnake said:


> BP, I respect that you have probably forgotten more about spiders than most of us will ever know.


I don't think so some how!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> BP is like the W.A.Y of spiders but with less hair I think.
> image


LOL more kevin bloody wilson I think


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> LOL more kevin bloody wilson I think


But can you say c___ in Canada :notworthy:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I need to stop liking so many posts.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for agreeing, guys. I'll just go cry in a corner with my Tesco's own whoops wrong label, KLEENEX, yeah quality.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Amber said:


> Thanks for agreeing, guys. I'll just go cry in a corner with my Tesco's own whoops wrong label, KLEENEX, yeah quality.


hehehehe.... i also need to stop liking stuff. as has been said, over 500 now


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> hehehehe.... i also need to stop liking stuff. as has been said, over 500 now


 No you just need to stop!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> No you just need to stop!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


dammit... i like this too


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Oderus said:


> BP is like the W.A.Y of spiders but with less hair I think.
> image


Weird Al Yankovic lol classic!!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> Weird Al Yankovic lol classic!!!


YouTube - ‪"Weird Al" Yankovic - Eat It‬‏


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kris74 said:


> YouTube - ‪"Weird Al" Yankovic - Eat It‬‏


 
owwww if were linking lol right back at ya  

YouTube - ‪Immortal Technique - Beef and Broccoli‬‏


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> owwww if were linking lol right back at ya
> 
> YouTube - ‪Immortal Technique - Beef and Broccoli‬‏


not really foody but it's a good dis about people who annoy.......

Maybe not, it has swear words in the link!

this is better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxhJD40NaMs


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

kris74 said:


> not really foody but it's a good dis about people who annoy.......
> 
> Maybe not, it has swear words in the link!
> 
> ...


lol very good : victory:


lol I like Immortal Technique..... they have some good shizzle goin on....


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> lol very good : victory:
> 
> 
> lol I like Immortal Technique..... they have some good shizzle goin on....


I couldn't think of any food related ones, That Immortal Technique is pretty good though..... Here's an old classic...Might as well hump this thread till it gets locked 

YouTube - ‪Fu-Schnickens - True Fuschnick‬‏

I'd give you a hundred quid if you could nail this 1st time on the kareoke ha


----------

